# My New Black & White Photography Website



## jasonhudson (Dec 6, 2008)

Check it out... www.ilikeitdark.com


----------



## dlgbzh (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

really nice photos !
One thing, but that's more a personal opinion than a critic : it would be nice to have thumbnails of each galleries, and to have the menu accessible when viewing any photo.

All the best,

Denis
http://viaterra.net


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd agree with digbzh about the gallery navigation, but there are some great shots in there. I ended up following the link off to some of your other sites and spent quite a while browsing round. You and your wife have some real talent going on between you. Can I also congratulate you on the arrival of Norah, the blog entries documenting her arrival were incredibly touching, quite how you managed to maintain you composure and take such good quality photographs through that is a bit beyond me. Hope we'll see a little more of you on TPF and welcome...


----------



## photog2233 (Dec 11, 2008)

I always get a kick out of photographers using black and white in this age of colour and digital, Im trying out my new blad having a lot of fun getting back to my film routes! a lot of frustration too but its cool


----------



## PierreK (Dec 18, 2008)

awesome stuff!.... :thumbup:


----------

